# Do you wear underwear?



## bobsaget (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess I've never really thought about it, but I've always just worn regular old cotton boxer-briefs under my padded liners, and then with my shorts over those. Do most wear some sort of underwear or just go with the padded liners only? If so, what type of underwear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Padded liners only. NEVER, never, never "regular old cotton boxer-briefs under my padded liners"....NEVER!!!


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> Padded liners only. NEVER, never, never "regular old cotton boxer-briefs under my padded liners"....NEVER!!!


All of this. If I'm just wearing baggies without a liner, I'll grab a pair of spandex (linerless) or "sport briefs" which are really just a pair of spandex. I don't wear anything cotton when I'm planning on sweating.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Right this minute or when I'm on a bike?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Never, and I mean never! The price of freedom is eternal zipper vigilance.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Underwear gets in the way of the job of the chamois: to wick moisture away from your sensitive bits. Just wash them after every time you wear them.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Tighty whities are cheaper than chamois. And disposable if the trail gets big. 


But really male thongs are where it's at, all the support and airflow one could desire.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Depends


----------



## MachoCheese (Jul 22, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Depends


I see what you did there.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Lulu briefs. The synthetic padded shorts tend to rub your external sphincter raw. And the Lulu material wicks moisture like a mofo!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Lulu briefs. The synthetic padded shorts tend to rub your external sphincter raw. And the Lulu material wicks moisture like a mofo!


You have two sphincters, an external one and an internal one? I only have one, and it's both external/internal.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Chamois are your underwear


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Depends





MachoCheese said:


> I see what you did there.


lolz


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're going to wear underwear, put the chamois away. Underwear totally defeats the purpose of wearing a chammy, so why bother at all?


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

FFS NO. defeats the purpose.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Skins or briefs ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Not with anything with a chamois/pad. Only time I ride with undies is if testing my bike around the block or popping out for an errand. 

sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

No. Cotton underwear with seams completely defeats the purpose of the liner/chamois by holding moisture and providing friction points.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Lulu briefs. The synthetic padded shorts tend to rub your external sphincter raw. And the Lulu material wicks moisture like a mofo!


What?

With chamois - nothing.

Without chamois, either synthetic boxer briefs (with appropriate seam construction and locations) or nothing (I have one pair of baggies with a fleece liner that does pretty well without a chamois).

tighty whities WITH chamois? You have just wasted the money you spent on chamois.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

I like to ride naked.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> You have two sphincters, an external one and an internal one? I only have one, and it's both external/internal.


Sorry to break it to you, but, unless you've been cornholing yourself to much and caused damage, you have an internal and external sphincter.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_anal_sphincter

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_anal_sphincter

SciCurious | Friday Weird Science: ruining the mood? Blame the RAIR.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but, unless you've been cornholing yourself to much and caused damage, you have an internal and external sphincter.


Huh, I did not know that. I'll take your word for it, I don't want to read up on sphincters.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If you're wearing boxers, skip the liners. You can comfortably ride in boxers and shorts for about an hour or so. Its the longer rides where it becomes an issue.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ...The synthetic padded shorts tend to rub your external sphincter raw...


You must be one of those guys that has to carry two billfolds to have any a$$ at all or else you need to adjust that wedgie (hint...good padded shorts don't wedgie).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> You must be one of those guys that has to carry two billfolds to have any a$$ at all or else you need to adjust that wedgie (hint...good padded shorts don't wedgie).


You must be one of those girls that failed reading comprehension. I never said anything about a "wedgie".


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, I forgot the


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> You must be one of those guys that has to carry two billfolds to have any a$$ at all or else you need to adjust that wedgie (hint...good padded shorts don't wedgie).





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You must be one of those girls that failed reading comprehension. I never said anything about a "wedgie".


I just figured that if synthetic padded shorts were contacting your external sphincter the most likely possibilities were the two I mentioned.

Sorry if I 'rubbed' you the wrong way.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> I just figured that if synthetic padded shorts were contacting your external sphincter the most likely possibilities were the two I mentioned.
> 
> Sorry if I 'rubbed' you the wrong way.


Number one, just figuring, was your mistake and number two, you're not even close to running me the wrong way.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Lulu briefs. The synthetic padded shorts tend to rub your external sphincter raw. And the Lulu material wicks moisture like a mofo!


This is what I do too.

Today I had on Lulu underwear (the seamless synthetic mid thigh ones), chamois shorts, and baggy shorts over top. In 90+ temps. Ridiculous, I know. I need to pick up a pair of bib shorts to wear with nothing else and be done with it. I'm having trouble with the whole bib shorts thing though.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking at the Lulu boxer briefs, reminds me of underarmour versions that I sometimes wear under my shorts


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

terrasmak said:


> Looking at the Lulu boxer briefs, reminds me of underarmour versions that I sometimes wear under my shorts


OMG, let me tell you. Do not make that mistake. I did, I'm not going to say it's was a waste of money because I will use my Underarmour stuff in the gym. I know Lulu is expensive stuff, but their materials, wicking ability and odor management materials are by far the best there is. And, if you wash them properly they will outlast other stuff many times over. After owning Lulu shirts, You'll find that nothing is as comfortable.


----------



## Briguy2817 (Jun 4, 2015)

I do a lot of long distance motorcycle riding and have come to love my Heat Out shorts, tights, and shirts for keeping me cool and dry. While they are not padded, they wick better than anything I've ever seen and can be had for about $6.00 for the shorts and $12.00 to $15.00 for the shirts. 

You can pick them up at Cycle Gear stores or online. The other nice thing is they have a 5 year warranty so if they start ripping or seems come unraveled, take them back for a new pair.


Brian


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

*Nada*

Me, no.

Those who participate in the World Naked Bike Ride in Cambridge, UK take it to a whole nother level...


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Ever have your balls crushed between your leg and seat? THE #1 reason I now wear sports briefs while riding. To pick my junk up and keep it out of the way so I can ride all day!


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

I wear underwear with baggy shorts and not too snug chamois liner. Rode without and nothing stayed in place and got banged around. Nothing better than Saxx Underwear for keeping everything in place and wicking moisture away. Best set up for riding my mountain bike. Only kind I wear.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

edubfromktown said:


> View attachment 1006730


Well that saddle is just ruined!


----------



## cyclingpassion (Jun 8, 2015)

There are cycling underwear with pad in the market. 
The fabric of cycling underwear is with spandex and moisture wicking. 
then keep you body dry and comfortable.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

For the love of God man....NO! Cycling shorts are meant to worn commando.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope...commando all the way


----------



## d2mini (Dec 14, 2010)

Wether road cycling in spandex or mountain biking in baggies with chamois, no underwear.
You can if you need to, but that's now how the gear was meant to be worn.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bobsaget said:


> I guess I've never really thought about it, but I've always just worn regular old cotton boxer-briefs under my padded liners, and then with my shorts over those. Do most wear some sort of underwear or just go with the padded liners only? If so, what type of underwear


I wear synthetic REI brand underwear when riding. I never wear padded shorts/liners. I just use saddles that are comfortable. Took awhile to find the right saddles, but it was well worth the effort not to ever have to wear a diaper again.

5-12hrs/day every day for 3 weeks is no issue.

I find just underwear much easier to clean and dry if I'm traveling and don't have access to a washing machine/dryer.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

vikb said:


> I wear synthetic REI brand underwear when riding. I never wear padded shorts/liners. I just use saddles that are comfortable. Took awhile to find the right saddles, but it was well worth the effort not to ever have to wear a diaper again.
> 
> 5-12hrs/day every day for 3 weeks is no issue.
> 
> I find just underwear much easier to clean and dry if I'm traveling and don't have access to a washing machine/dryer.


Same here, except I found Jockey brand sport-mesh-wicking-super-fantastico-hype-tech-thingamajiggies to work well for me


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Depends on if I'm wearing a kilt.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I wear under armor sometimes. Never ever wear cotton anything during a bike ride.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

vikb said:


> I wear synthetic REI brand underwear when riding. I never wear padded shorts/liners. I just use saddles that are comfortable. Took awhile to find the right saddles, but it was well worth the effort not to ever have to wear a diaper again.
> 
> 5-12hrs/day every day for 3 weeks is no issue.
> 
> I find just underwear much easier to clean and dry if I'm traveling and don't have access to a washing machine/dryer.





bad andy said:


> Same here, except I found Jockey brand sport-mesh-wicking-super-fantastico-hype-tech-thingamajiggies to work well for me


And they wonder why they just can't seem to get it up anymore!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And they wonder why they just can't seem to get it up anymore!


No idea what you are talking about???


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

vikb said:


> No idea what you are talking about???


It's simple. Not wearing padded shorts over a long period of time can cause damage to your pecker getter upper.

Biking and Erectile Dysfunction: A Real Risk?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Single speeders don't have this problem as they stand up on every hill!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's simple. Not wearing padded shorts over a long period of time can cause damage to your pecker getter upper.
> 
> Biking and Erectile Dysfunction: A Real Risk?


Not once in that link did I see padded bike shorts mentioned as a solution to erectile dysfunction.



> "The earliest warning sign is numbness or tingling," says Irwin Goldstein, MD, director of San Diego Sexual Medicine.


Personally I can ride 14hrs+ a day on the saddles I use without padded shorts and have no numbness or erectile issues.

I'd suggest finding a saddle that works for your body is far more important than wearing padded shorts.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Some people have problems using a good saddle and padded shorts. Everyone is different. For some people, padded shorts make all the difference. For me, my doctor told me to wear padded shorts. He said that my venous and nerve supply to Mr. Happy are twice the size of an average male. So, he said it is easily pinched off while sitting on the saddle. Having a body fat percentage of 6% makes it worse. Wearing padded shorts means Boing, everytime Boing is needed.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Whatever works but it still stands that cycling - specific clothing is not designed for underware.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey, did you guys see that post under there?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Under where? snicker


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hehe :winker:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Some people have problems using a good saddle and padded shorts. *Everyone is different.* For some people, padded shorts make all the difference. For me, my doctor told me to wear padded shorts. He said that my venous and nerve supply to Mr. Happy are twice the size of an average male. So, he said it is easily pinched off while sitting on the saddle. Having a body fat percentage of 6% makes it worse. Wearing padded shorts means Boing, everytime Boing is needed.


I bolded the important bit in your post.

Following your doctor's advice makes sense. I'm glad you sought medical attention for the problem that's smart. :thumbsup:



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And they wonder why they just can't seem to get it up anymore!


Your comment above suggesting folks who don't wear padded shorts were having erectile problems is silly. Projecting your issues on us and giving us medical advice based on reading a post or two makes no sense.

My GF is a registered nurse she monitors my "health issues" closely! If there is a problem she'll be the first to take action.


----------



## TheTrOOpr (Aug 10, 2015)

Kinda of a scary thread to click on when you see the little symbol indicating it contains attachment(s).

Too late now!


----------



## TheTrOOpr (Aug 10, 2015)

Sooooo, apparently I've been doing it all wrong, not only have I been wearing my regular cotton undies under my padded liner, I have been using my padded liner AS MY riding shorts, lmao!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*crazy funny image!*


----------



## TheTrOOpr (Aug 10, 2015)

lol ^^^

Crankyone - Clever cycling forum name, I dig it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

vikb said:


> Your comment above suggesting folks who don't wear padded shorts were having erectile problems is silly.
> 
> My GF is a registered nurse she monitors my "health issues" closely! If there is a problem she'll be the first to take action.


I was suggesting, in a comical way, that it can happen. My Dr. also said that people with small Johnsons tend to not have a problem.

The first action your GF will take is say no more riding. But, it sounds like you might be ok.

For me, no dysfunction problems, just numbness and pain.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

g string ok?


----------



## Sydneycl (Jan 10, 2019)

Hilarious discussion, and quite amazing that it is supported by some Docs. If you prefer shorts, you should make sure that they are tight, yet comfy and unrestrictive. A good fitting padded pair will make the ride to be a pleasure. As long as it's something made of nylon, lycra and polyester.
I prefer underwear with the right material for sports because they are less coverage and easier to clean. Boody Body Ecowear is an ecofriendly hipster if you are the sensitive type and provides full coverage. It doesn't ride up as it is made of up to 80% Rayon, and lesser percentages of nylon and spandex. It is one of the best women's workout underwear that doesn't irritate your skin or lead to allergic reactions.

Even if it's a hot summer day, the undies' moisture wicking ability, thermoregulation and breathability is up there with the best and it will ensure that you feel nice down there all the way.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Speedo 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Semper ubi sub ubi.


----------

